# That was the tallest dusting to an inch of snow I have ever seen!!!!!



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Weather guys. What can you say. I plowed for 20 hrs straight from 10am yesterday through 6am this morning. Just paid for my summer vacation on the beach in OBX (Outer Banks, NC)!!! Now they are calling for another big storm on the weekend. Every big storm has been on the weekend this year. Weird. Not to mention my wife is going out of her mind with the 1 and 3 year olds..... Better her than me


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Get it while you can, we've been in a serious dry spell.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sounds like our weathermen, only an inch tonight and end up with a foot.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;982086 said:


> Sounds like our weathermen, only an inch tonight and end up with a foot.


:laughing: I wish ours said it will snow


----------

